# Serenity Now! Bow Job Project



## witkazy (Dec 14, 2019)

First of all bow is front of a ship so bug off   Now to details ,while ago had to perform field surgery on my mod and end up with something like this:




kinda ghetto which i don't mind at all but it started to bug me so i'm going to pimp it a tad:



I'm at the stage of collecting necessary parts , LCD touch screen is here



front panel audio usb3 comes from other mod ,don't worry about it.
All i need is dvi to hdmi cable nice piece of 3mm plate and some bourbon 
Yay or nay?


----------



## Xzibit (Dec 14, 2019)

Will there be a Reaver mod ?


----------



## witkazy (Dec 14, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> Will there be a Reaver mod ?


Tempting,hmmmm


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 14, 2019)

Shiny     Looks nice. What else is inside?


----------



## witkazy (Dec 14, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Shiny     Looks nice. What else is inside?


This shiny htpc is build around Ryzen 2400g cpu sports 240gb nvme storage from apacer and 8gb Ripjaws 3200mhz all components sit on Asrock AB350m pro4.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 14, 2019)

This thread title was a bit misleading.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 14, 2019)

freeagent said:


> This thread title was a bit misleading.


Naaah Your mind went astray


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 14, 2019)

I also had to read the title twice over


----------



## witkazy (Dec 14, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I also had to read the title twice over


You guys have to work on Your reading with understanding skills, pffft kids thees days.....

Just to bring whole thread on a track ,i've done some shoppin' 



Cable and nice sturdy 3mm transparent plastic is mine !!!!


----------



## witkazy (Dec 15, 2019)

No turning back now.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks like there's going to be some solid 
Dremel time tonite


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 17, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I also had to read the title twice over


Me too! I did a double take .....and no, my mind ain't in the gutter!


----------



## witkazy (Dec 17, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> Me too! I did a double take .....and no, my mind ain't in the gutter!


Common,t'was right there too much to resist anyway  

Allllmost there ,still bit rough but main stuff is ready


----------



## witkazy (Dec 18, 2019)

Instead of painting it i've decided to "frost" it a bit.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 18, 2019)

Nice straight lines. I dig it.  gonna look really nice!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2019)

witkazy said:


> Instead of painting it i've decided to "frost" it a bit.
> View attachment 139809


That looks nice!


----------



## lmille16 (Dec 19, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I also had to read the title twice over



I do it with the "Your PC ATM" thread all the time. 

Looking good so far OP!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 19, 2019)

confirming what the other mentioned : i had to read twice ...


first thing i thought after seeing the build: but the "job" you did does not "blow" at all ... kinda confused ... oh wait Bow ... ahhhh okaaayy

as a fan of Firefly series and Serenity movie ... i 500% agree with the build
\\\
*Wash*: Well, if she doesn't get us some extra flow from the engine room to offset the burn-through, this landing is gonna get pretty interesting.
*Mal*: Define "interesting"?
*Wash*: "Oh, God, oh, God, we're all gonna die"
*Mal*: This is the captain. We have a little problem with our entry sequence, so we may experience some slight turbulence and then... explode.
///


----------



## witkazy (Dec 19, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> confirming what the other mentioned : i had to read twice ...
> 
> 
> first thing i thought after seeing the build: but the "job" you did does not "blow" at all ... kinda confused ... oh wait Bow ... ahhhh okaaayy
> ...


Yep , Firefly is keeper and Serenity is preety good flick ,rewatching them both at least once a year and no power in the verse can stop me


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2019)

witkazy said:


> Yep , Firefly is keeper and Serenity is preety good flick ,rewatching them both at least once a year and no power in the verse can stop me


You just made a bunch of friends! There are a ton of FireFly/Serenity fans on TPU.

Brown Coat for life!


----------



## witkazy (Dec 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> You just made a bunch of friends! There are a ton of FireFly/Serenity fans on TPU.
> 
> Brown Coat for life!


Shiny


----------



## Bones (Dec 20, 2019)

Have to admit when I first saw the thread title I was like ???
Nice project you have going on. 
BTW I do have the entire series on video here.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2019)

Bones said:


> Have to admit when I first saw the thread title I was like ???
> Nice project you have going on.
> BTW I do have the entire series on video here.


Welcome to the Brown Coats!


----------



## Bones (Dec 20, 2019)

Got mine early on and still wearing it!


----------



## witkazy (Dec 22, 2019)

Managed to make some progress in midst of right before xmass craziness



audio - usb strip installed, now time for lcd panel to get mounted.
whole gorram bizniz supervised by ol' Earthling


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2019)

witkazy said:


> whole gorram bizniz supervised by ol' Earthling


Nice!  Feline overlords must approve of the proceedings..


----------



## witkazy (Dec 23, 2019)

Lcd secured and test drived ,what is left is to detail this baby all around edges .All cutouts will get silicon treatment .I'm trying really hard not to use rim word...  




Cheers.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 26, 2019)

M'kay ,bad news is it came out ok   



Good news are it does not fit in great scheme of things so adventure may continue  I'm going to keep panel i've made but i'll have to tilt lcd screen way back so IO's for hdmi and usb may aligne themselves with hole in Serenity deck. Yay !


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 26, 2019)

Title misleading at a quick glance


----------



## witkazy (Dec 28, 2019)

Well,all is well that ends well   






Cheers.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 8, 2020)

Yeah, got carried away a bit    In my defence engines seemed soooo vanilla .


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 8, 2020)

You should take that to the next comic-con.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 8, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> You should take that to the next comic-con.


As Jayne once said "shoulda coulda woulda" but it is looong way from Reykjavik to San Diego


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 8, 2020)

Oh that's a shame. The cast comes every other year it seems. Anyways, great build I enjoyed your pics.


----------

